# Was ist mit Gentoo los?

## Erdie

Gestern abend wollte ich meinen gewohnten Sync machen und portage bietet mir 30 Downgrades an. Ich denke mir, das kann nicht sein, da sind die Mirrors durch den Wind, probieren wir es später nochmal. 

Kurz dannach nochmal gesynct und siehe da, plötzlich kommt eine kleiner Anzahl Upgrades heraus. Ich installiere trotzdem nichts, da es kurz vor Mitternacht ist und vermutlich um die Zeit irgendwelche batch jobs laufen, das Repo also evtl nicht sauber ist. Warten wir also ab bis zum nächsten Tag.

Gemacht getan, heute morgen wieder gesynct und jetzt habe ich pi mal Daumen 40 Downgrades. Das kann doch nicht sein?? So langsam verliere ich das Vertrauen, schließlich handelt es sich um die Nabelschnur meines Systems. Was ist da los? Weiß jemand etwas genaueres?

EDIT: Momentan kommt bei jedem sync ein anderes Ergebnis raus. Ich habe auch schon mirrorselect nochmal ausgeführt und mit anderen Mirror experimentiert. Bestenfalls alternierend eine riesige Downgrad - und eine Upgradliste.

----------

## misterjack

mmh, hab meine Syncs gegen Mittag gemacht heute - da war alles normal. Temporäre Störungen heute vormittag?

----------

## 3PO

Die NSA ist wohl wegen des Anschlags in Las Vegas etwas überlastet, da dauert die Prüfung des Datenverkehrs halt etwas länger.  :Smile: 

*SCNR*

----------

## Josef.95

Hehe, ob nun Mitternacht oder nicht sollte keine Rolle spielen - das ::gentoo Repo wird aus vielen Zeitzonen bedient.

Mir ist nichts ungewöhnliches aufgefallen.

Erdie, zeig doch bitte mal den original emerge Output inklusive "emerge --info", so das man mal sehen kann worum es überhaupt geht. Wahrscheinlich wird man damit dann auch eher weiterhelfen können.

----------

## Erdie

Nach einigen Syncs hatte ich irgendwann einen Zustand, der reproduzierbar war. Den habe ich dann installiert. Das hatte einen halben Tag gedauert. 

Erstaunlich dabei war, dass mehrere Male hintereinander immer wieder große Datenmengen gesynct wurden, obwohl ich die direkt hintereinander gesynct hatte. Das Spiel ging einige Male. Jetzt scheint alles wieder normal. Mich wundert auch  wie es sein kann, dass der Zustand am Abend vorher und dann am nächsten Tag auch noch weiterging. Den Mirrorserver habe ich jetzt gewechselt. Danke - ich denke, da ist keine Analyse mehr notwendig. Allerdings wäre es mal interessant, wie sowas überhaupt passieren kann.

P.S. Letztens hatte ich kurz sowas ähnliches, da wollten "er" mit einem Mal gcc downgraden. Nach dem 2 Sync war der Spuk vorbei. Also besser immer vorher genau auf die Liste gucken ..

----------

## Josef.95

Hm ja, kann schon passieren das du einen kaputtgegangenen? rsync Mirror eingetragen hattest (kann man so ohne emerge --info nun allerdings nur noch spekulieren) :-/

Vorschlag: Verlasse dich nicht nur auf *einen* bestimmten Mirror, sondern nutze besser die Rotation der idR gut funktionierenden deutschen Server, dann sind solche Fehler nahezu ausgeschlossen.

/edit Nachtrag: Noch mal genauer: Also besser nicht nur auf einen bestimmten Mirror verlassen, sondern zb auf die deutschen Mirrors begrenzen (das ist der erste default Eintrag in der https://www.gentoo.org/support/rsync-mirrors/#DE Liste)

Der Eintrag würde dann so ausschauen 

```
rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage/
```

 und sollte idR gut funktionieren.

----------

## franzf

Ich verwende seit einiger Zeit den Gentoo git mirror:

```
[DEFAULT]                                        

main-repo = gentoo                               

                                                              

[gentoo]                                                                                           

location = /var/repositories/gentoo

sync-type = git                                  

sync-uri = https://github.com/gentoo-mirror/gentoo

auto-sync = true
```

Und das hat mir seitdem keine Probleme bereitet (jedenfalls nicht in der Art wie hier vom OP beschrieben). Geht hier mit meiner langsamen Leitung + HDD  auch flotter als rsync, was der eigentliche Grund der Übung war  :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

Ich kann euch ja emerge --info schicken aber da steht dann der neue Mirror drin bzw. 3 Stück. ich hatte einfach nochmal mirrorselect ausgeführt aber ich kann die alten Einstellungen reproduzieren (heute abend zuhause)

----------

## Josef.95

Nee, nu ist zu spät..

Kannst ja das nächste mal auf https://mirrorstats.gentoo.org/rsync/ schauen ob es bei den von dir verwendeten Mirror grade irgendwelche Störungen gibt.

----------

## Erdie

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Nee, nu ist zu spät..
> 
> Kannst ja das nächste mal auf https://mirrorstats.gentoo.org/rsync/ schauen ob es bei den von dir verwendeten Mirror grade irgendwelche Störungen gibt.

 

ich habe die alten mirrors auskommentiert bzw. in der urspünglichen Fassung gar keinen im make.conf angegeben. Die Historie ist nachvollziehbar.

----------

## Josef.95

Erdie, den Mirror (SYNC="...") setzt man (schon seit Jahren) nicht mehr in der make.conf

dafür nutzt man nun eine /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf

Falls du mal umstellen möchtest, dann schau dazu auch im https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki//etc/portage/repos.conf

----------

## misterjack

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ich verwende seit einiger Zeit den Gentoo git mirror:
> 
> [...]
> 
> Geht hier mit meiner langsamen Leitung + HDD  auch flotter als rsync, was der eigentliche Grund der Übung war 

 

Hab gerade mal umgestellt und bin baff erstaunt. Der initiale Clone ist gefühlt 20 mal so schnell wie 'n normaler sync  :Smile: 

----------

## Josef.95

misterjack, jo kannst auch den (ersten?) originalen von gentoo testen, der tut hier bisher recht gut  :Smile:  --> https://gitweb.gentoo.org/repo/sync/gentoo.git/

----------

## Erdie

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Erdie, den Mirror (SYNC="...") setzt man (schon seit Jahren) nicht mehr in der make.conf
> 
> dafür nutzt man nun eine /etc/portage/repos.conf/gentoo.conf
> 
> Falls du mal umstellen möchtest, dann schau dazu auch im https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki//etc/portage/repos.conf

 

upps, danke für den Hinweis. Mein System läuft schon seit 8 Jahren oder so. Da sieht man mal wie gut Gentoo ist ..

----------

## asturm

https://bugs.gentoo.org/632346

----------

